# 3rd gen Altima video



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

Check out the new video I made of my car:

http://activetuning.homelinux.com/at/videos/atstuffv2lq.wmv

"Stuff Version 1" can be seen here:

http://activetuning.homelinux.com/at/videos/atstuffv1lq.wmv

Comments welcome


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

Oh just as an overview. The stuff version 1 was a small video I compiled of my car with just the catback. The stuff version 1 has video of the catback with the intake, and then also the intake, race pipe and catback. There's some other stuff as well.

Also, great shots of the ActiveTuning Sports Grille


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Camera work was sucking until the slow mo part.

JMO.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

LOL, I didn't film, I was driving


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

DAMNIT! I miss my car...

nice vids Dave..


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

I felt like I was at the movies.


----------

